# 2004 Mock Celtics Draft



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

So the Celts have 4 picks, I'm gonna have a go at this mock draft thing, here we go:

1st Pick- Ryan Gomes
He is a sensational player and with PC being in the top 16 he will shine. Plus he's a local guy!

2nd Pick- LaMarcus Aldridge
This will satisfy Ainge's high school need. Seems to be a dominant PF.

3rd Pick- Ha Seung-Jin
They call him the next Yao, I call him the next beast of the East. 7-3 shot blocker and rebounder.

4th Pick- Christian Drejer
They cannot hold 4 rookies so they can send this guy back to Europe to play.

Anyone else wanna take a crack at this?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

They do not have roster space for 4 new guys and Ainge certainly is not going to give guaranteed money to 3 new guys. He will bundle two picks together to move up, or use one of the late first round picks in a trade.

He will probably have something like the 6th pick and the 24th pick when all is said and done, plus the second rounder (#45).

Assuming that David Stern's ping pong balls are as ornery as ever, Danny's dream draft would be:

#6 Biedrins or Telfair
#24 Slokar, Lloreda or Vujacic
#45 Huertas (probably won't slip that far) or Sato


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> They do not have roster space for 4 new guys and Ainge certainly is not going to give guaranteed money to 3 new guys. He will bundle two picks together to move up, or use one of the late first round picks in a trade.
> 
> He will probably have something like the 6th pick and the 24th pick when all is said and done, plus the second rounder (#45).
> ...


What do you mean? Detroit and Dallas will get #23-26..We Probably will trade up for a Mid-Round Pick...Around 15-17..We will either draft a HSer or someone we could put in Europe with our second rounder..Huertas will go in the 1st Round..I think some team can get him to stay in Brazil for a year..I see Telfair as a Better T.J. Ford..I think Banks could be better..

I think we will slide to #8 at the most..
Without Trades I can see:

#8: Kris Humphries (Stock is rising at the rate Carmelo's was)
#23: Sasha Vujacic (6-7 PG that we can leave in Europe)
#25: Anyone Foreigner who does a Draft Day Slide..(I think Perovic or Chirilaev or mabye just Monya)
#38: Arthur Johnson (Reminds me of Gary Trent, Rebounds)


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

No, I predict they'll start out with something like 8, 24 and 26, and Danny will bundle 8 and 26 in exchange for pick number 6, or something in that vicinity.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

We'll have 7th when Philly Passes us and I dont think we'll get any lower than that unless Cleveland starts winning. We never seem to have much luck with the lotto, or the draft itself, so hopefully we luck out this year and get something good.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm more interested in who Danny gets as a coach than who he'll draft. It doesn't matter who he drafts if Carroll is the coach. We've already got some rookies with a lot of potential. Danny did fairly well in the last draft, but coaching has done nothing with the players. I would even go out on a limb and say that with the right coach, the current group of players could be a pretty decent team. There are several teams out there with less raw talent who are doing pretty well. To refer to another thread, we've got many of the ingredients, but we don't have the right chef to cook them.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BleedGreen</b>!
> We'll have 7th when Philly Passes us and I dont think we'll get any lower than that unless Cleveland starts winning. We never seem to have much luck with the lotto, or the draft itself, so hopefully we luck out this year and get something good.



Cleveland will definitely pass us. I'm not so sure about Philadelphia-- there just as much of a mess as the Celtics.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man the Celtics need to set their rotation somehow before they zero in on a certain group of players. 

I mean what are the Celtic needs, especially considering the Expansion Draft.

1. Paul Pierce
2. Ricky Davis
3. Jiri Welsch
4. Marcus Banks
5. Kendrick Perkins
6. Chris Mihm
7. Jumaine Jones
8. Raef Lafrentz (???)

Who's left? B. Hunter, Blount, Atkins, L. Hunter, McCarty

So what exactly are the team needs. 

Do they really need another wing player when they have Welsch, Davis, Pierce, and Jones. 

I wish the Celtics would win the lottery because they could really use Okafor. 

I think the needs are in order. 

Back-up PG - someone who can work with Banks and push him harder while having two solid PG's that are young. (Gordon, Nelson, Felton or Harris, Vujacic would be nice and they just may beat Banks out for the job)

Back-up PF/C - someone to compete with Kendrick Perkins because Lafrentz and Mihm have made it quite clear that they want to play the PF exclusively. What if they got (Perovic, Harrison, Pavel or Araujo)

Euro pick or HS player - any position. Any guy that has the look of a potential star. If it is a 6'7-6'10 multiple position guy than I say take that player. Varejao, Monya, Sloker, Khrypya fit the mold. 

Euro pick again. Take a flyer on someone. The C's really don't have so many holes as much as they have to gel and develop a system. I would draft another Euro and then try to stash him in the NBDL. Whatever happens you can't go wrong with this. 

Here is how I think it would shake out:

#8 Raphael Araujo (7'0 big man)
#23 Lamarcus Aldridge (6'11 HS PF/C, has perimeter skills)
#25 Devin Harris (6'3 PG)
#38 Anderson Varejao (6'10 PF)

The New Boston Celtics

C - Araujo/Perkins 
PF - Lafrentz/Mihm/Aldridge
SF - Pierce/Jones
SG - Davis/Welsch
PG - Banks/Harris

The Celtics would have a workable running lineup if the pieces are healthy plus they would have a lot of youth in Araujo (though he is very seasoned), Perkins, Mihm, Aldridge, Pierce, Davis, Welsch, Banks, Harris and if they decide to bring him over Anderson Varejao. Harris would also push Banks to be even better and since Harris is so tall for a PG they might be able at times to work a Two PG system for a few minutes.

I would bring in Paul Westphal and have this team running and gunning and if Pierce doesn't like it, I would trade his *** because he needs to get in shape and get committed to winning the way Danny Ainge wants them to win.

What does everyone think? I think the Celtics have a chance to get much better than people think if they commit themselves during the off-season to getting better and working out and playing the running system. Teams that can score in the East can win because they don't score in the East.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

man, you guys sure are optimistic about our chances the rest of the season. Mark it down, you heard it here first. Celtics will be picking top 3 in the draft.


----------



## SheikuKabba13 (Feb 9, 2004)

Trust me, Ryan Gomes is not coming out this year...


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I won't make a mock right now, but I think we'll use at least 2 of our 3 picks to trade up.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I hope we dont protect Jones and Raef. Raef is good and all but his contract sucks so losing him wouldnt kill us too bad. I would much rather protect Brandon Hunter than Jumaine Jones.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BleedGreen</b>!
> I hope we dont protect Jones and Raef. Raef is good and all but his contract sucks so losing him wouldnt kill us too bad. I would much rather protect Brandon Hunter than Jumaine Jones.


I think we would protect Hunter before LaFrentz. LaFrentz's deal might scare the Bobcats off. Jones would likely be selected as he is a good player who just never got a chance to get into this system.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Ramblings..*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> I think we would protect Hunter before LaFrentz. LaFrentz's deal might scare the Bobcats off. Jones would likely be selected as he is a good player who just never got a chance to get into this system.


If Jones gets taken by the Bobcats..it would be good for us draftwise. We have one less body to play and to put on the active roster..Hunter and Perkins should be on the roster..

Hunter is Gone..
Mihm is Likely Gone..
Blount is Certainly Gone..

We will have atleast 2 rookies on our roster next year..

If Jumaine gets taken..it better for the young players..He would be a VERY good player in another teams system..He isn't right for the Celtics..

Since We Are Talking Expansion Draft:

1. Pierce
2. Perkins
3. Banks
4. Davis
5. Jiri
6. Hunter
7. Mihm (Birds Rights)
8. Toss Up...No one Seems Valuable enough

Back to the Draft:

Rafael Araujo (6-11) won't go at #8..He is Late Lottery at BEST..

Needs:

#8 C/PF: Mihm and Blount are Gone..Perkins can play Both Positions..Raef is a Question Mark After Going Through Surgery..

Possible: Humphries, Perovic, Biedrins..

#23 PG: Banks has Talent..But hasn't Proved Anything..A Tall TRUE PG seems like the best fit. A PG would theoretically motivate Banks

Possible: Vujacic, Huertas (Brazil), Stepp 

#25 European SG/SF: At this Point it is Whoever Slides..

Possible: Monya, Khryapa, Drejer

#38 BEST PLAYER AVAILABLE: I don't know..A Bigman who can Rebound would be nice..

Possible: Varejao, Johnson, Lloreda, Swift.. 

On to Coach:

Paul Westphal, Dennis Johnson, Mo Cheeks, Sichting are Probably the Front Runners..

OT: Hong Kong Fooey: Are you A BC Fan..Im Judging by your Avatar..What do you think of the Freshman..I like Hailey and Dudley..Do you think they could make the tourny? They have a Strong RPI.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Ramblings..*



> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> OT: Hong Kong Fooey: Are you A BC Fan..Im Judging by your Avatar..What do you think of the Freshman..I like Hailey and Dudley..Do you think they could make the tourny? They have a Strong RPI.


I am not a BC fan per say but I have a lot of respect for Al Skinner and the talent of Craig Smith. Also I played PAL basketball with Uka Agbai and grew up about 5 blocks away from him. 

Rashad Bell of Boston University grew up 2 blocks away from me and we played AAU ball against one another. They got D-I scholarships because they kept growing unfortunately I topped out at 6'2.

I think Hailey, Marshall and Dudley are all very good freshman and next year BC should be really good. I am still trying to figure out what happened to Johnnie Jackson. He has been an extreme dissapointment.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

if I may, as an outsider looking in, I think Ainge takes a ton of international players in this crop. I really do. I also think he will take atleast one guy and leave him in Europe. That guy will be either Tiaggo Splitter or Kosta Perovic. Both have monster buyouts this year, and both have been told by their teams they wont be leaving. So I see Ainge taking atleast one of those guys. Ainge might package the other 2 picks and move up. I am sure Okafor is on your wish list. he is on everyones wish list. Josh Smith might be interesting. Looks like a good player. As does Deng. Biedrins is interesting. Ainge has scouted Europe heavily. a minimum 2 of those 4 picks will be internationals I believe. one college kid, and one hs kid. that sounds about right to me with one guy being hid internationally for a year. also look for ainge to make a run at international FAs Arvydas Macijauskas or Andres Nocioni. Rumor has it that Ainge is very high on these guys. He seems to be trying to create Sacramento east in Dallas. Might not be a bad place to go. Seems like you guys have done very well with Welsh, so Id learn more about the international guys if I were you.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Why is everyone so hung up on getting a point guard to replace Banks? We just drafted the guy, lets give him a chance, who do you all think he is, Chauncy Billups?

If we do take a point guard, it will be one of the combo guards with the Dallas pick (Vujacic) or someone who falls to our second round pick. I'd go for Chris Duhon. I know Dukies don't end up as great players in the league, but they're generally very serviceable players (Brand, Battier, Boozer, Laettner). Duhon probably won't be a threat to unseat Banks as the future point guard, but he will be a good backup in the league.

I think this team needs to dedicate itself to the direction that Ainge wants to go in. He's looking for versitile players who fit in a running system. That means three guys. Rebounders at C and PF, athletic shooters at SF and SG, and an up tempo passing point guard who can hit pull up jumpers.

At C and PF we have Hunter and Perkins (Mihm too assuming we resign him), for SF and SG we have Davis, Welsch, and Jones (Pierce too, whenever he gets around to running), and at PG we have Banks.

It seems to me that we need to get a C/PF as LaFrentz is NOT going to help in a fastbreak system. Emeka Okafor would be perfect there because he is a rebounder who can also run. Rafael Araujo seems like that type of guy based upon what I've read. Kris Humphries could also be that guy. Should we hold off on that and go else where with our pick, David Harrison could fall and be that guy for us. Robert Swift as well, should we go for another high school big man. Anderson Varejao and Ronny Turiaf could work in the second round. 

At SF/SG, Andre Iguodala would be an interesting guy to see with the lottery pick. Luol Deng would also be terrific, but unlikely. With the later picks, Viktor Khryapa and Josh Childress could fit. Christian Drejer sounds interesting, but he seems sort of flaky by leaving Florida to go not play for FC Barcelona. I know the knock on him is that he has no jumper, but if Hakim Warrick comes out and falls to the Detroit/Dallas range, he could be a good pick as well. Darius Rice works quite well here as a second rounder.

For PGs, there's no reason to go after one in the lottery. Banks was a lotto pick. While Ben Gordon and Sebastian Telfair (if he comes out) are likely to be good players, there's no reason for us to get them. If Jameer Nelson falls to the Detroit/Dallas range, there's no reason to not go for him. Other than that, the second rounder will end up being a point guard. I like Duhon, though I'm unfamiliar with his game and I'm solely basing this on what I read.

Unless we get lucky and win the lottery and are handed Okafor, I think Araujo is the first pick. He is a BYU guy, which Ainge also is, and he's a big rebounding post player that we need. The Dallas/Detroit picks (assuming we keep both) will the guy who falls (whether it be Humphries, Nelson, or the most likely guy Harrison). If none of them fall, I could see Childress and Swift here. Perhaps Vujacic to get another PG in town. The second rounder will end up being Duhon or Rice, depending on whether or not we get Vujacic or Childress.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

This team is not so good that it can afford to pass up the best player available with any given pick. What's wrong with having Banks AND Telfair or Nelson? You'd be set at pg for the next 10 years.

Enough of passing on a player like Eddie Jones to take Eric Montross because they "needed a center." I'm confident that Ainge is smarter than that.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> This team is not so good that it can afford to pass up the best player available with any given pick. What's wrong with having Banks AND Telfair or Nelson? You'd be set at pg for the next 10 years.
> 
> Enough of passing on a player like Eddie Jones to take Eric Montross because they "needed a center." I'm confident that Ainge is smarter than that.


What about Ben Gordon?

also, nbadraft.net has iguodala from Arizona going high.



Finally, people get used to picturing this sight: Dwight Howard in Celtics green.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Ben Gordon=DeJuan Wagner. He's an undersized 2. Not a great passer.

Iguodala is a 6-6 sf with no outside shot. Not what the Celtics need.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Iguodala is Athletic and is a Richard Jefferson Type Player..

Araujo is NOT a Top 10 Selection..If He Falls to Around 16..I think Ainge Would Trade up for Him..


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Okafor or D.Howard are perfect fit for your team in need of size.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> Okafor or D.Howard are perfect fit for your team in need of size.


YOU GOT IT!! The ghost of M.L. Carr will be vanquished this draft with our snatching of D. Howard!!!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Well it's obvious a lot of you have NOT been listening to Ainge....he WANTS at least one (I think 2) high school players. I'm not happy about it but that's what he's planning on and he said it in a live interview before the game against the Clippers. So given that fact here is how I think it shakes down....I think that Jones is gonna get taken in the expansion draft and Mark Blount will sign somewhere else. Lindsey Hunter's contract expires at the end of this season, Vinny is gone one way or another (his money may not be though) and I also think that Ainge will get rid of either Walter or Stewart some how over the Summer and I think he'll get rid of them for cash or a future 2nd round pick, not a player on the roster. That leaves our roster to include

1. Peirce
2. Davis
3. Atkins
4. Lafrentz
5. Banks
6. Welsch
7. Perkins
8. B. Hunter
9. Mihm (they will get him to stay)
10. Stewart or McCarty

That leaves 5 spots, I don't think Danny will be able to move up in the draft, I think no one wants to go lower in this one that's above us. 

I think with our pick we take Tiago Splitter who may or may not come to us in year 1, he may have to wait a year but I think we'll have the roster spot for him and Danny will try to get him here, if it's not him I think it will be Perovic.
Now with Dallas & Detroits picks (yes I think we end up with them both), he'll take his high schoolers and I think they will be LeMarcus Aldridge and possibly Sebastien Telfair...if he can't get Telfair he may settle for the one high schooler and take Ha from South Korea but I think he wants another young PG to compete with Banks and push him. I think he only takes Ha if the high schoolers are all gone. 
With our second rounder I see us taking Mo Ke of China (Ainge has scouts there a couple times and Mo is the only guy it could be) but I think he won't come over in year 1.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Well it's obvious a lot of you have NOT been listening to Ainge....he WANTS at least one (I think 2) high school players. I'm not happy about it but that's what he's planning on and he said it in a live interview before the game against the Clippers. So given that fact here is how I think it shakes down....I think that Jones is gonna get taken in the expansion draft and Mark Blount will sign somewhere else. Lindsey Hunter's contract expires at the end of this season, Vinny is gone one way or another (his money may not be though) and I also think that Ainge will get rid of either Walter or Stewart some how over the Summer and I think he'll get rid of them for cash or a future 2nd round pick, not a player on the roster. That leaves our roster to include
> 
> 1. Peirce
> ...


you made no mention of Dwight Howard. Drafting #1 we will have a pretty good shot at him.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> you made no mention of Dwight Howard. Drafting #1 we will have a pretty good shot at him.


If we draft number one and take Dwight Howard over Emeka Okafor, Danny Ainge should be tarred and feathered.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Ainge has scouted Europe heavily. a minimum 2 of those 4 picks will be internationals I believe. one college kid, and one hs kid. that sounds about right to me with one guy being hid internationally for a year. also look for ainge to make a run at international FAs Arvydas Macijauskas or Andres Nocioni. Rumor has it that Ainge is very high on these guys. He seems to be trying to create Sacramento east in Dallas. Might not be a bad place to go. Seems like you guys have done very well with Welsh, so Id learn more about the international guys if I were you.


Really?!  So why Ainge gave up Songaila's rights, if he likes Europe so much. Or he just now realised that he made a mistake with this one.

I just hope Macijauskas will not sign with Celtics, unless any (or both) of Pierce and Davis are gone. Macijauskas needs ball (and playing time of course) and he will score 15 ppg in his first season, but he wont get ball with those guys in lineup.

Welsch was nowhere near in Europe as Macijauskas was/is. Macijauskas just played in quite small team and not best league, so he wasnt noticed or considered by European scouts. Seeing him playing every week I knew what material he is. Now when he went to better team into best league in Europe, his stats even rised up!!!

I havent seen much of Welsch play in NBA, but I doubt he made huge improvement from what he was in Europe and some of you consider him a decent player... The only Welsch advantage over Macijauskas is height and, as conected to it, defence. Macas simply is a shooting-killer, maybe one little-little step back than Peja.

About other players you mentioned in this thread. Kosta Perovic is very hyped these days, I havent seen him play, so I cant bash him, but the impression Im geting is like hes 3-4 years from NBA level player. I mean normal player and not Bagaric, Przybila or that type of Euro's.

Andris Biedrins could really be considered as top pick... but hes in Darko's situation. Too young to contribute right now in such league as NBA.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Whose picks do the Celtics have this season?


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> If we draft number one and take Dwight Howard over Emeka Okafor, Danny Ainge should be tarred and feathered.



:laugh: 



but seriously, is Okafor really the 'real deal'? I do not get to see UConn play a lot but the way people speak about him it sounds like he already has a really polished game. Strengths/weaknesses?


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Whose picks do the Celtics have this season?


I will take a shot(not sure of 2nd Round)


1st Round:

Celtics Pick
Mavericks Pick
Detroit Pick


2nd Round:

I believe we get Cleveland's Pick(Ricky Davis trade) but we give them Celtics Pick(Jumaine Jones signing).


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Okafor is an incredible interior defender and shot blocker. His offensive game is limited but improving. He really gets up the floor for a man his size and he never stops running.

He is not one of these skinny Keon Clark types. He is strong. He's the No. 1 pick unless some GM has dementia.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Okafor is an incredible interior defender and shot blocker. His offensive game is limited but improving. He really gets up the floor for a man his size and he never stops running.
> 
> He is not one of these skinny Keon Clark types. He is strong. He's the No. 1 pick unless some GM has dementia.


Or a top ten powerforward (Duncan, KG, Webber, Nowitzki, Walker, Randolph, O'Neal, Brand, Wallace, Gasol). Funny thing is, save the Clippers, all of those players' teams are in the playoffs. Hmm...


----------



## MMinton (Feb 11, 2004)

I don't personally think it is out of the realm of possibility that all four of our draft picks will make the team in 2004-05. First, who I'd protect in the expansion draft:

1. Paul Pierce
2. Marcus Banks
3. Jiri Welsch
4. Ricky Davis
5. Raef LaFrentz
6. Brandon Hunter
7. Chris Mihm
8. Kendrick Perkins

I think it's a foregone conclusion they'd take Jumaine Jones in that case, and since he's probably overpaid/will never play here because he's 4th on the depth chart, I think it is ok to let him go.
Mark Blount, also, will likely opt out of his contract because he can make more elsewhere, and reportedly doesn't want to be here. Chucky Atkins is a serviceable PG and will likely be around next year. I think it makes more than enough sense to ship Yogi Stewart and Walter McCarty to Orlando for Juwan Howard, giving us another scoring option down low. 

That'd leave us four picks with 10 players on the roster. Why not sign all 4? Here's where I'd go:

BOS #1 (5-9) PF Kris Humphries, 6'8, 240. I'm on the Humphries bandwagon at this point. A rebounding machine, and probably the third best PF in the draft, behind Okafor and Howard, who we probably wouldn't have a shot at, anyway.

DET #1 (20-25) PG Devin Harris, 6'3. Reports say he is coming out, and I've seen NBADraft.net with his name out there. He's a solid plyer, and wouldn't be a bad player to push Marcus Banks. Raymond Felton and Sebastien Telfair are also possible, but I doubt either would be there. Blake Stepp makes some sense, too, but this might be a tad early for him.

DAL #1 (23-28) C Rafeal Araujo, 6'11. I just don't buy the thought he'll move up like Chris Kaman moved up last year. I think this'd be a good place to get him. He's never going to be great, bue he is going to be serviceable, IMO, and we could use that kind of player in the middle for us, as its a hard position to get use out of. I'd be similarly pleased with Chris Garnett, though he is more of a project.

BOS #2 (35-40) SF Herve Lamizana, 6'10. Walter McCarty with a bit more low post presence. Still a true SF, but could do some damage and definitely has some talent. Would make up for the lost depth at the SG/SF position, making us again 4 deep.

I think we ought to pickup another SG/SF via FA, and Julius Page, a bit undersized, would make some sense. Always had talent, but will likely never get drafted due to his size.

That'd leave us with:

PG Chucky Atkins, Marcus Banks, Devin Harris
SG Ricky Davis, Jiri Welsch, Julius Page
SF Paul Pierce, Herve Lamizana
PF Juwan Howard, Kris Humphries, Brandon Hunter
CE Raef LaFrentz, Chris Mihm, Kendrick Perkins, Rafeal Araujo

Solid starting 5, young depth. Why not? I guess what I'm saying is, aside from starters, don't give the coaching staff a chance to play peaked veterans when you can play youngsters instead.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MMinton</b>!
> PG Chucky Atkins, Marcus Banks, Devin Harris
> SG Ricky Davis, Jiri Welsch, Julius Page
> SF Paul Pierce, Herve Lamizana
> ...


I don't quite see the point of the Howard deal as I think Hunter is going to get PT for the rest of the year and be a player next season, but I like that draft.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

I would say that they are going for an impact player at 5-9 they can't afford a project player European like the stupid mistake that Detroit made picking Darko and not Carmelo, so with the first pick either Biedrins, Nelson, or Humphries, 2nd pick, Aldridge, Araujo, or Ha Seung Jin, and the last pick will be Swift.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm telling you, Danny is gonna take 1 or 2 high schoolers, HE SAID IT HIMSELF, so any of you making choices based on what you think would be the best don't matter because it's not gonna go that way because he's gonna take high schoolers! GET IT! And if you really think we're gonna pick #1, that's not gonna happen either, SORRY! If you want your Mock to be realistic you better put 1 or 2 high schoolers in it because that is what DANNY SAID HE WANTED THE PICKS FOR. He wants to discover the next Rashard Lewis or Jermaine O'Neill, he said it himself that it's the only way to go right now (to him). I don't like it myself but that's what HE is gonna do.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Herve Lamizana is a bum. He is so inconsistent on the college level, I don't know why anyone would waste a pick on him in the NBA.

He has enormous potential but no heart and his head is usually not in the game.

I also don't think Humphries will be a mid-lottery selection. I am expecting a late lottery selection for him.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> And if you really think we're gonna pick #1, that's not gonna happen either, SORRY!


well we are allowed to disagree and I do. We will not finish the season over 30 wins. That may just be enough to get us into the top 1-3.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> well we are allowed to disagree and I do. We will not finish the season over 30 wins. That may just be enough to get us into the top 1-3.


You can disagree and that is fine but you obviously havn't seen the Bulls or Magic or Suns or Wizards etc....they are JUST AS AWFUL if not worse than us and they have much worse records than us already and the chances of them catching us are next to nothing not to mention I don't know if you realize that the Bobcats will be in this draft also and I beleive they get pick #4 so the best we could hope for is like the #6 pick unless we miraculously won the lottery but that like NEVER happens unless you have one of the 3 worst records because the odds go down too much, I mean there is always a miracle but don't count on that.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> 
> 
> You can disagree and that is fine but you obviously havn't seen the Bulls or Magic or Suns or Wizards etc....they are JUST AS AWFUL if not worse than us and they have much worse records than us already and the chances of them catching us are next to nothing not to mention I don't know if you realize that the Bobcats will be in this draft also and I beleive they get pick #4 so the best we could hope for is like the #6 pick unless we miraculously won the lottery but that like NEVER happens unless you have one of the 3 worst records because the odds go down too much, I mean there is always a miracle but don't count on that.


I have seen the Wizards, Magic, and Bulls. The Bulls and Magic will pass us in the next 15-20 games. The wizards will have the top pick in the draft and the Suns are completely tanking it so they will probably have 2. Bobcats are guaranteed #4, if we even end up with 5 or 6 I would be pleased, we could het Biedrins there. But make no mistake, the Celtics will not win over 30 games.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I never said they'd win over 30, at this rate they won't but those other teams I named have only won like 16, we've won 23, they suck just as bad, they won't catch us....it's that simple, also beware, Ainge wants a high school guy, I hope like heck he's talking with the 2 later picks and not OUR pick but I wouldn't count on it!!! and other than Howard I don't want one.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> I'm telling you, Danny is gonna take 1 or 2 high schoolers, HE SAID IT HIMSELF, so any of you making choices based on what you think would be the best don't matter because it's not gonna go that way because he's gonna take high schoolers! GET IT! And if you really think we're gonna pick #1, that's not gonna happen either, SORRY! If you want your Mock to be realistic you better put 1 or 2 high schoolers in it because that is what DANNY SAID HE WANTED THE PICKS FOR. He wants to discover the next Rashard Lewis or Jermaine O'Neill, he said it himself that it's the only way to go right now (to him). I don't like it myself but that's what HE is gonna do.


Their aren't going to Be any Reachable HSers other than Aldridge and Swift or Maybe..but I doubt it..Telfair. From those (Swift and Aldridge)..I would CONSIDER taking Aldridge. I want Villenauva (sp) to declare. He would be a Nice Late 1st Rounder because He has raw potential..but he needs More years with Calhoun to develop. I don't want Swift. He is Soft.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> I never said they'd win over 30, at this rate they won't but those other teams I named have only won like 16, we've won 23, they suck just as bad, they won't catch us....it's that simple, also beware, Ainge wants a high school guy, I hope like heck he's talking with the 2 later picks and not OUR pick but I wouldn't count on it!!! and other than Howard I don't want one.


Yeah, Josh Smith will not be a good NBA player. He relies on athlecticism too much. He doesn't know the fundamentals.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't know who Ainge is thinking of but he definately said he wants high school guys...I really really hope he doesn't mean with our lottery pick but I think he does.....I also think he'll take Aldridge or Telfair (if still available), I don't want Swift either, I hope Ainge doesn't think of taking him just to get another HS guy.


----------



## jbs (May 4, 2003)

Wouldn't it be possible to make this thread a sticky (or start a new one). The draft is inching closer (4 months now) and it would be good to have all Boston Celtics draft discussion in one place.
There is f.ex. a draft discussion sticky on the Bulls board.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Ainge will bundle at least two of his first rounders to move higher. He won't give guaranteed money to three guys.

With Hunter playing now, the C's could make the playoffs. Therefore Ainge will likely be picking in the low teens, and might bundle to move up to pick 11 or 12. 

You can drool over Okafor and Howard all you want, but Boston won't get them. It is very unlikely that Ainge will be able to obtain the No. 1 or No. 2 pick in a trade. Oh, there are plenty of scenarios, but they are mostly unrealistic.

One plan that might work is to offer Charlotte all three Boston picks in exchange for No. 4, even though you still would not get Okafor. But I'm not sure that Ainge is so hot on a single player that he would make that move. He would rather have two chances to strike gold.


----------



## unclebuck (Mar 10, 2004)

*philly pick*

does anyone know if there are any conditions on the philly pick? for example, if the philly pick wins the lottery or gets a top three pick, do we have to return it?

i ask because last year, memphis could have been returned their pick they traded to detroit if the memphis pick won the lottery. since the memphis pick came in second, detroit got to keep the pick.

thanks...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: philly pick*



> Originally posted by <b>unclebuck</b>!
> does anyone know if there are any conditions on the philly pick? for example, if the philly pick wins the lottery or gets a top three pick, do we have to return it?
> 
> i ask because last year, memphis could have been returned their pick they traded to detroit if the memphis pick won the lottery. since the memphis pick came in second, detroit got to keep the pick.
> ...


We don't have the Philly pick.

Our First rounder
From Dallas (first)
From Detroid (first)
Our Second rounder


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> You can drool over Okafor and Howard all you want, but Boston won't get them. It is very unlikely that Ainge will be able to obtain the No. 1 or No. 2 pick in a trade. Oh, there are plenty of scenarios, but they are mostly unrealistic.
> 
> One plan that might work is to offer Charlotte all three Boston picks in exchange for No. 4, even though you still would not get Okafor. But I'm not sure that Ainge is so hot on a single player that he would make that move. He would rather have two chances to strike gold.


It's always nice to hear someone who is realistic about what their team can do.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

i would throw the rest of the season in exchange for a shot at sebastian telfair. I think he'll be a superstar...


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Telfair very realistically may be in green next year. Ainge is very Hot on him and he is showing in the teens in most mock drafts (that could change though). If that happens we could have a big controversy with Chucky, Marcus and Sebastien...who would be the odd man out? They brought Chucky in as a vet for leadership...I think Marcus would be odd man out, not good for his confidence.:no:


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

We would have three first round picks which could be used to trade up... more like the Houston/NJ trade in the 2000 draft. If Danny is really high on Telfair, he may get a 7th-9th pick for those three if Sebastian is on that range, or something like it. I fully expect some trades on draft night. At least swaps for future first rounders.


----------



## SavSicc (Feb 26, 2004)

Rick pitino has already recruited Telfair, and Telfair should play in college for atleast a year to put strength in his body.


----------



## SavSicc (Feb 26, 2004)

I think Danny got a thing for shooting guards or somthing especially from Nevada. Somebody said he was scouting that guy kirk snyder. I don't how he plays but , maybe he can draft him and trade paul for the 1st round either emeka or howard. I believe danny can pull it off. I hope he do , we need a big guy if we want to play that up tempo sac town style. I hope we can be and up tempo team atleast 2 years. cause i don't have the patience for this dumb stupid team anymore. They run for the first quarter and than they get tired all of a sudden. I'm starting to get sicc of paul pierce too. He doesn't run , he suck at dunking i think marcus banks can outdunk him. Somthing is wrong with paul he might have some personal issues. On Friday when they play the Pacers i hope ron artest pull his shorts off again. Then watch paul do nothing about that. Why don't he play defense like ron artest . Do the same thing that ron do to him. I think teams are starting to play hard d on him. Cause thats his weakness he can not shoot when people play hard on him, like trenton hassel. You know why the celtics are winning all of a sudden its because of chucky , ricky , welsch and blount not paul. I hope danny trade paul,


----------



## adamatic (Jan 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SavSicc</b>!
> Rick pitino has already recruited Telfair, and Telfair should play in college for atleast a year to put strength in his body.


Telfair's body isn't a problem. Kid's built himself up to 180 lbs... which is 5 more than Livingston... who is 6 inches taller than him.

And I could definitely see Telfair and Banks working together. Bibby and Jackson seem to do okay up in SacTown.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SavSicc</b>!
> Rick pitino has already recruited Telfair, and Telfair should play in college for atleast a year to put strength in his body.



Um , even Pitino admitted he highly doubts Telfair will ever make it to campus, he fully expects him to jump straight to the NBA and he said if he's a lottery pick he should, and he's a lottery pick so guess what, he's going in. All the high school kids sans LeBron need to put strength in their bodies and it's not stopping them from going in and it's not gonna stop Telfair. I think college would do him well too but the reality is he's a first rounder he has to go now.


----------



## SavSicc (Feb 26, 2004)

who do you think would be better banks or telfair? I'm not a telfair fan but he is stephon marburys cousin. Im not a stephon marbury fan too. Both are scorers not the quarback type. I rather have banks playing the point. But you never know Danny probably going to draft shooting guards point guards till he finds that right guy to fit his plan. But i do think Danny is going to try to move up. He might trade Pierce because nobody wants ricky. They already have stack full of shooting guards.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Telfair very realistically may be in green next year. Ainge is very Hot on him and he is showing in the teens in most mock drafts (that could change though). If that happens we could have a big controversy with Chucky, Marcus and Sebastien...who would be the odd man out? They brought Chucky in as a vet for leadership...I think Marcus would be odd man out, not good for his confidence.:no:








Of course, then we will trade him and he will be just like Chauncey and Joe. That would be GREAT :no:.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SavSicc</b>!
> who do you think would be better banks or telfair? I'm not a telfair fan but he is stephon marburys cousin. Im not a stephon marbury fan too. Both are scorers not the quarback type. I rather have banks playing the point. But you never know Danny probably going to draft shooting guards point guards till he finds that right guy to fit his plan. But i do think Danny is going to try to move up. He might trade Pierce because nobody wants ricky. They already have stack full of shooting guards.


Totally WRONG..Just Because Telfair is Related to Marbury (Not his cousin), doesn't mean he plays like Marbury. Telfair likely has the best "Court Vision" in the draft (Can I get a Layup?)...He is a True PG and can pass with the best of them. He is probably the fastest PG in the draft..and likely the league. He has AMAZING handle and doesn't turn it over much, unless he tries to do too much. 



> One of those rare players who makes the others around him better. Telfair posses great court vision and super passing ability. He will find you if your open. Sebastian has superior ball handling skills and penetration ability.


From: NBAdraft.net 



> He does make his entire team better by realizing when he needs to take control and when he can allow his teammates to shine.His passing skills are exquisite at such a young age, he can run set plays or take control when a play deteriorates.


From: DraftCity.com


----------

